# Raideliikenne > Junat >  H-tunnuksen käyttö

## Joonas Pio

Miksi H-tunnus on käytössä sekä taajamajunilla että yhdellä lähijunallalinjalla? Mielestäni olisi kaikin puolin selkeämpää, kun H varattaisiin pelkästään taajamajunille. H-lähijunan tunnuksen voisi muuttaa vaikka G:ksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksi H-tunnus on käytössä sekä taajamajunilla että yhdellä lähijunallalinjalla? Mielestäni olisi kaikin puolin selkeämpää, kun H varattaisiin pelkästään taajamajunille. H-lähijunan tunnuksen voisi muuttaa vaikka G:ksi.


Jonkinlainen selitys voisi olla sellainen, että kun kyseessä on kaksi täysin eri tunnusjärjestelmää, niin sitä ei vain aikoinaan kukaan tullut ajatelleeksi, että joissain yhteyksissä ne voisi sekaantua. Taajamajunien H-tunnushan on eräänlainen palvelutasotunnus, vastaava kuin pikajunien P (huom. myös lähijuna P on ollut olemassa), tai Pendolinojen S (joka löytyy edelleen myös lähijunien keulalta). Helsingin ja Riihimäen välisen lähijunan "H" on taasen linjatunnus, joka kertoo reitin ja pysähtymispaikat. Tietyissä yhteyksissä on myös käytössä tunnus T, joka siellä tarkoittaa (tavallista) tavarajunaa.

Yksi ratkaisu - jos sellaista katsotaan tarvittavan - voisi olla, että junatyypin tunnus olisi aina vähintään kaksimerkkinen, kuten vaikkapa pikajunalle "PJ".

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kiitos tlajuselle vastauksesta. En huomioinut kuin H-tunnuksen päällekkäisyyden, koska se on ainoa tunnus, joka on käytössä kahdessa eri yhteydessä, joissa molemmissa ajetaan samalla kalustolla.

----------


## vristo

"H" tarkoitti aikanaan "henkilöjunaa" (vastaa nykyistä "taajamajunaa) ja tätä termiä olen kuullut ainakin nuoruudessani käytettävän.

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta tuo systeemi, jossa Riihimäki kuuluu lähijunavyöhykkeeseen mutta sinne ajetaan ns. tunnuksettomia lähijunia, näitä H1234-junia, on sekava ja typerä. Jos näiden tunnuksettomien junien pysähtymiskäytäntö eroaa valmiista kirjaintunnuslinjoista, eikä käytäntöä haluta yhtenäistää, olisi näille tunnuksettomille annettava oma tunnuksensa. Se, että junat eivät ole sameja vaan koostuvat veturista ja vaunuista, on herttisen yhdentekevää. Samoilla kiskoilla ne kulkevat silti ja samalla vyöhykelinjastoalueella.

----------


## vristo

Eikös muuten K-junaakin ajettu aikanaan joitain ruuhkavuoroja veturijunana?

----------


## SD202

> Eikös muuten K-junaakin ajettu aikanaan joitain ruuhkavuoroja veturijunana?


Joo. Olisiko ollut yksi vuoro aamu- ja yksi vuoro iltaruuhkassa. Muistaakseni 1990-luvun alussa tämä veturivetoinen junapari korvattiin Sm1-/Sm2-kalustolla.

----------

